# does anyone know if new Harmon is as good as the old Harmon Kardon?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I know some people are going to give all kinds of other recomendations and stuff...thats not my point...I need to know if the new receivers can compare to the old ones ....

I have downsized my HT setup....

I used to run a HK325 or something like that...and then I went back further and bought a HK AVR-80MKii which was a 1996 model that was a mule and highly rated ...then I sold it and bought the Yamaha RX-V1600 7.1 system.....

Now I know HK was known to give true ratings and their power supplies are known to be able to put out some power under load full ranger and high current...something like 45 amps....

What I dont know for sure is if I should have found another older HK or if I should give the new ugly silver ones a try....( I bought a basic stereo 2 x 120 rms 3485 model already..arrives tommorrow...)

I didnt need all the speakers so that was the reason to go for a stereo receiver instead of something else...ie ...downsize....

thanks..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

From some of the feedback I've seen on avs & audioholics' forum it seems not.

A good deal of people say that HK isn't what it used to be. But, that's from observation. I've never seen this question asked specifically, and if done so, I'm sure would get more feedback from true HK fans who would know better than some.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I never saw any bad reviews on it so...its up in the air on the reality I guess...

Problem I run into every time on some of the HT forums is that they are way over the top and its absurd to even consider a 2 channel system to half of them...

I asked about a 2 channel receiver and I got absolutely no help ...everyone wanted me to buy another 7.1 or some other crap...totally missed the point of my thread....

so its hard to go to one of those forums and get a real answer to the question unless I am talking about 8.1 or something...

I got the reciever at a good price and cheaper than any I have seen on Ebay so I think I can unload it...

I am looking at one right now thats in my budget but maybe more than I need...but its older solid and proven HK power

I want to try to get an idea BEFORE I open it up and use it...cause then it depreciates too much...

oh and I just checked and the 3485 is supposed to be able to produce 45 amps of current...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The bit about people urging you to get a 5.1/7.1 I can relate to. If you saw my old thread about picking a home receiver you'd see why. 

I think people are suggesting the 5.1 due to the price difference (or lack thereof) b/t them and the stereo receivers. 

Good luck.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well my theory about a 2 channel vs a 5.1 or 7.1 or whatever was that a real 2 channel would sound better playing 2 channel music since thats what its made to do....versus a 5.1 or any of the other kinds playing in 2 channel mode...

I mean if its made to do a zillion different things then it can only do so much and each at only so much of a level...

if its made to do less then it can do a better job at them....

kind of how they say seperat components sound better versus a integrated amp/receiver....everyone says a seperat amp will sound better than a integrated amp/receiver...

thats why I wanted a 2 channel.....cause thats what I need it for ...music....

home theater receivers are not known to play music so well depending on the model...

make sense?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

gentlejax2 said:


> well my theory about a 2 channel vs a 5.1 or 7.1 or whatever was that a real 2 channel would sound better playing 2 channel music since thats what its made to do....versus a 5.1 or any of the other kinds playing in 2 channel mode...
> 
> I mean if its made to do a zillion different things then it can only do so much and each at only so much of a level...
> 
> ...


That really all depends on how the amps are built out internally. If you only want a 2 channel system, by all means go for it. However, I think you can locate a good integrated amp or amp/pre combo that will sound way better than any 2 channel receiver. If you go for a 2 channel receiver, odds are they really aren't all that different internally than a good 5-7 channel. Depends if the AMPs are separate amps internally, all coming out of one pipe if that makes sense. 

Out of curiosity what is your budget?


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not even a fan of 5.1/7.1 receivers for 5.1 or 7.1 sound 

Go separates...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

pm thylantyr


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

budget...? dirt cheap.....I am about 8 months away from being broke mf...


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

No....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Diru said:


> No....


uhhh....I dont think it could have been more vague if you had written that in Chinese.... 

DO you mind being a little more specific? like details.....? 

Or is that just a biased opinion based on something you heard or what...? 

I need to know what specifically you are saying when you say "no"

LIKE WHY OR WHAT IS WRONG?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

gentlejax2 said:


> uhhh....I dont think it could have been more vague if you had written that in Chinese....
> 
> DO you mind being a little more specific? like details.....?
> 
> ...




You like that huh 

The power supplies are light weights, seen trouble out of them.

Output stages letting go, not enought sink.

Front control panel knobs flimzy and tend to pop off or get broken.[mod/volume]


My momma told me life is like a box of chocolates, but then I figured out if you liked at the swirles you can tell after all.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

I never heard HK products before, but I'd be 99% sure it's worse than it used to be simply based on a general industry observation.

However, if you like boom & sizzle, then it's probably gotten better.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

at least you gave me some info....

what did they do to their power supply thats worse? I may sell this and not even open it....and get an older one...

or just get a amp and use this HK as a pre-amp tuner....

I didnt buy a HK with all the flash.........I just bought the simple 2 channel 120 x 2 receiver...

so maybe it will be OK....I will try to burn it up while under warranty and see how it works.

If I buy something used off EBay the caps are probably leaky and crap is probably on the verge of going up in smoke....

that was one of the reasons to get a new refurb.....maybe they fixed the PS on it....


----------



## dyno (Jan 15, 2008)

The old 2 channel stuff was great but when they tried to move into HT, they started out by piggybacking on other manufacturers....and the logic still came out buggy. Probably better now but they wouldn't be on my short list.

Yamaha's used to be good too but I've seen too many of them break. My Marantz Reference series has been going strong from day 1.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Diru said:


> The power supplies are light weights, seen trouble out of them.
> 
> Output stages letting go, not enought sink.
> 
> Front control panel knobs flimzy and tend to pop off or get broken.[mod/volume]


At moderate levels it will be fine, just not built for hotrodding  

Get some efficient speakers and don't try to max out the PS !

Old school ftw !!


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Every model year of HK gets worse and worse. I sold HK back almost 10 years ago for about two model years (Back in the AVR40/45/65 days) and then didn't sell them for about 3 years and have been at another retailer of HK's for almost 5 years now. Literally, it's night and day. If I could take an old AVR45 and update it to run DTS-HD/TrueHD with 7.1 output, it'd smoke any receiver HK has made in the past 5 years. Then again, if you take an HK from 5 years ago and compare it to now, you'd think you switched it out for a Sony or Yamaha HTR series...aka they're ball-less wonders now. No power, horribly reliability, built very cheaply, horrible control... you get the idea. Honestly, I'd rather take a $500 Onkyo model over a $2500 HK. I'd have better sound, more power and better control (pending you use a nice universal vs OEM remotes). I work on the install side of home audio now and I would rank HK up there with Bose in terms of power, build quality and output potential. All joking aside, we did an install with the new 247 ($500 retail mind you) with some JBL speakers and we had the receiver at full volume, maxed out and we could talk over it. Might as well been a Sony.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

yikes....I guess I need to sell it...and not even bother to open it....thanks for more insite..


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

This might be out of your price range Jax but you can't beat Mac! 

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ele/610047529.html

The post is a little confusing. I'm not sure if the seller is asking $500 or best offer or what? If that is true and it is in good working condition it would be a heck of a deal?

http://mcc.berners.ch/integrated-amplifiers/MA6200.pdf

Old school goodness!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

would love to pick that up but it defeats the entire purpose which was to get a little out of the Yamaha before it became to late...

I hooked up the 3485 and well...it really aint bad... loud enough itvibrates the floor and the walls and I didnt max it out even. 

Time will tell....if it gives up the ghost its under warranty...
if I have to send it in then I will do that and then sell it....

In the meantime I will keep eye out for some seperates...


----------

